# Gesamtlaufzeit meines Notebooks ermitteln



## Matt297 (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne bei meinem ASUS-Notebook ermitteln wieviel er insgesamt schon gelaufen ist. Damit meine ich nicht die Laufzeit von einem OS sondern der hardware selbst.
Wenn dann müsste sowas ja im Bios oder so sein.
Weiß das vielleicht jemand?

Gruß

Matt


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte zwar noch kein ASUS Notebook, aber generell sind die BIOSe bei tragbaren Rechnern extrem eingeschränkt. Installier die mal so ein Systemprogramm wie Everest oder SiSoft Sandra, die müssten eigentlich sowas anzeigen. Eigentlich sollte auch ein SMART Tool reichen, denn damit siehst du die Betreibsstunden deiner Festplatte


----------



## Matt297 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab einfach smartmontools(linux) benutzt, das mir neben einigen anderenen nützlichen Infos auch die Power_on_Hours liefert (SMART halt).
Das ist zwar die Anzahl der Stunden, in denen die Platte mit Strom versorgt war, also auch Standby, da ich aber sowieso so gut wie nur den Ruhezustand nutze kommt das der reellen Laufzeit wahrscheinlich sehr nahe.
Auf SMART hätte ich eigentlich auch kommen können, aber ich habe mehr an nen BIOS-Timer oder so gedacht, aber da ist es bei Notebooks leider oft so wie du gesagt hast. Ich ärgere mich auch oft darüber, dass ich da fast gar nicths machen kann...
Auf jeden Fall danke, jetzt bin ich ein bisschen schlauer

Gruß
Matt


----------

